

Ask HN: Where do you expect Facebook to be in 5 years? - solipsist

Make predictions like this one (from 4 years ago): http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12991
======
daimyoyo
The Winklevii will be suing Facebook from the ICC in The Hague.

------
veb
Showering us with augmented reality contact-lenses so we'll be able to see
geolocation-facebook. I.e. look out the window of my office and see
conversations between people and join in if I must.

Wait. Facebook isn't _that_ awesome. :)

~~~
abbasmehdi
That’s totally awesome! But not sure if I want to be on the receiving end of
that.

------
abbasmehdi
It will merge with the gov't - your ID/DL and FB will be closely related, it
will enter many verticals (e.g. compete with LinkedIn in the professional
networking space), it will seek to impact more deeply by blurring the line
between virtual and real life, it will start selling discount stuff (like
Groupon) to kids. It will basically become the MS of web 2.0

But then again, I have _no_ idea! :)

------
wmboy
As Google has become THE search engine, Facebook will be THE social networking
site (which it already is). I don't think it will get bigger than being a
social networking tool, and on the other end of the scale I highly doubt it
will end up like MySpace...

------
JoeCortopassi
Closer to being Myspace than Google

------
vicngtor
I dun think it will go. It will be an essential part of our lives (just like
google now), but it definitely won't receive so much hype.

When Facebook IPOs in the near future, lots of talent will leave to pursue
other lucrative opportunities.

------
nametoremember
I'd say the mobile Facebook app or site will be improved a lot. Messages will
be used instead of texting in a lot of cases. It will have video chat
integrated.

Search will be better too.

------
jeffool
Having finally incorporated email for all users, in five years time, they'll
finally be bothering with voice chat. And all its users will think Facebook
invented the idea.

------
tony_landis
I think they will still have a solid userbase, but will be far less hyped.

------
gallerytungsten
Somewhere in-between where AOL and MySpace are today.

------
jhowell
Facebook will be around, but where will the data be?

------
huuleon
They will reach maturity

------
beatpanda
Dead, hopefully.

------
ppjim
A bank company

------
justatdotin
gone.

------
MenaMena123
Like anything it has its high time and people just get tired of things and
move to the next best thing.

